# AlphaCAM and Holes



## phdo (Oct 8, 2012)

My dad owns a cabinet company and his technician recently quit without training anyone else in the shop. I used to work for the company about two years ago and I learned a little bit from the technician back then. I know how to do basic functions and set toolpaths. At the moment, I am trying to cut out a counter-top with three holes. For some reason, the holes come out 3/4" smaller than the ones I drew. I set the toolpath for CW Inside and CCW Outside (this is how I was taught) and it's smaller. When I set the toolpath on the center for the holes then it comes out correct. I've never had this issue before and would like some advice. The material that I will be cutting it with is quite pricey so I don't want to mess it up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alan M (Mar 29, 2010)

hi there and welcome. 
i have use alpha cam in the past but a a bit rusty. 
i would check the cutter file and make sure that the size and shape are correct. 
if the cutter is right i would check the settings for the tool paths to see if you are seting the cutter edge on the line you think you are. the fact that is is the right measurment when on a different position on the same line tells me that the cutter file isnt right or the deault edges arnt where you think they are


----------



## Alan M (Mar 29, 2010)

are you getting a similar problem on the outside edge or just on the holes


----------



## sidesritchie (Oct 16, 2012)

I use AlphaCAM on a regular basis... it sounds like the cutter diameter may be wrong. or perhaps a couple of screens in, you are telling it to leave material on (in the third dialog). double check all your settings


----------

